# Should I get a mac or pc?



## greenjackson16 (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a hard question i suppose, but could someone give me some advice on weather to get a mac or a pc? Right now I have a pc, and use it primarily for photo editing and surfing the web. I don't make money with photography now, but I would like to be able to easily do so if I needed to. Based on those things, do you think I should get a mac or pc? Thanks for the help
~ Jackson


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 3, 2011)

That's like asking whether you should get a Ford or Chevy 4X4 for off roading. Or which is better Nikon/Canon. I think both will do great jobs with photo edits and accounting/business software. It just depends on which programs you are comfortable with and where you plan on investing your money. I have heard that mac can be superior over PC's but for tonnes of others they hate Macs because they had one it broke, and had to wait for a service appointment. Tonnes of PC owners have said the exact same thing. Really both get it done and one is much much cheaper.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 3, 2011)

For all you use it for, I don't think it matters what you get.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> That's like asking whether you should get a Ford or Chevy 4X4 for off roading. Or which is better Nikon/Canon. I think both will do great jobs with photo edits and accounting/business software. It just depends on which programs you are comfortable with and where you plan on investing your money. I have heard that mac can be superior over PC's but for tonnes of others they hate Macs because they had one it broke, and had to wait for a service appointment. Tonnes of PC owners have said the exact same thing. Really both get it done and one is much much cheaper.


 
Agreed except for the part about one being cheaper. In the long run, I don't believe PCs are any cheaper unless you are a computer head and don't mind fixing your computer. Which by the way is a loss of higher income. I make more money shooting than I would lose by paying someone else to fix my Mac if I ever had a problem which I have never had.

My main concern here is what system are you used to. And since you have had PCs, stick with them. Moving to a Mac will require some new learning, again, a waste of time in my opinion, now that there is no difference worth talking about in the way they use the software anymore.


----------



## jdag (Jun 4, 2011)

I bought an iMac back in January and love it.  I had been a PC household up until now, and I cannot see myself going back.  I will likely always use PCs (for work), but at home I am a Mac guy now.


----------



## pnsrcman (Jun 4, 2011)

The best things that you use it.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garbz (Jun 4, 2011)

Do yourself a favour and don't buy a Mac for photo editing. Buy a Mac if you love using Macs. They are operating systems and thus completely irrelevant to photo editing on the whole. The major software players in the photography industry release software for both platforms. 

Borrow a mac, go to an apple store and play with a mac. Do everything you would normally do on a mac like surf the net, read emails, etc. Then decide if you like a mac. OSX is a very different beast to Windows when it comes to how it is used.


----------



## flatflip (Jun 4, 2011)

I recommend Mac to anyone considering the switch. You probably don't need one and they are expensive at first. Then there's a learning curve too. Yes, I recommend a Mac because it's more exciting than "saving a bundle on your car insurance", to sum it up.


----------



## usayit (Jun 4, 2011)

Garbz said:


> Do yourself a favour and don't buy a Mac for photo editing. Buy a Mac if you love using Macs.


 
Yup!

(I'm a mac and linux user)


----------



## table1349 (Jun 5, 2011)

Go here:  									3393 Peachtree Road NE 									Atlanta, GA 30326  or here: 4400 Ashford Dunwoody Road 									Atlanta, GA and give the Mac's a try and see if you like the OS.  Hardware is hardware, some is better and some is worse.  The only difference between a Windows machine and a Mac is the operating system.  

One reason for the price difference between a Mac and a Windows machine is in what the OS is designed to work with.  The OS on a Mac is configured to work with certain hardware in the machine whereas a Windows is written to work with any piece of hardware on the market be it a good device or crap.  Having used both for the last 25 + years, Mac machines, from my experience, tend to be more stable with less issues.  Software however, especially for a gamer has been somewhat limited.  Mac's can be setup to boot into windows, providing gamers either platform to work with.  


Give the Mac a try, if you like it great, if you don't great.  It comes down to what you like and want to use. They both will do the job.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 5, 2011)

I got a 15" macbook pro that's the more "tricked out one" with a better ram and such, and it performs BEAUTIFULLY when editing.  I can jump between ps and lr and alot of intensive editing, and it never freezes.  It's a workhorse, that for sure.

Regards, 
Jake


----------



## Rekd (Jun 5, 2011)

This is one of those topics that's like a turd that won't flush. Canon or Nikon? Chevy or Ford? PC or Mac?

The bottom line: A mac is more expensive, it's like not having a Manual Mode on your camera but Av and Tv modes work better, by its default settings it is more protected than a PC and there are less people trying to hack them. 

It does all the same stuff a PC does, but there are _somewhat _less options when it comes to programs. If you haven't used one or the other it probably won't matter. If you've used a PC (or mac) all your life it's going to be an awkward switch, but you will get used to it.

So the bottom line, just like with buying a camera, find out what features you want, then go play touchy/feely with both and pick the one that works best for _you_.


----------



## user3977 (Jun 5, 2011)

funny thing everyone with a PC saying that mac's have less software. i have had a mac for the last 3 years and have no issues finding software for it. back in the day they had issues with software but now all mainstream software is made for both. we are a dual household, have pc's for the kids and getting ready to replace wifes 4yr old toshiba with a macbook. so i can speak both sides. while mac's might be more expensive up front there are a few advantages. about 6 months after getting my macbook the bezel around the screen started to separate a little. i took it to the local store and no hesitation they overnighted it to the repair facility and replaced the entire scree portion of the macbook. total time with out a laptop was 2 days. my wifes toshiba had HD issues a month after getting it, kept freezing up. well the only support they gave was over the phone and told me to restore from the HD. well i could not access the HD. my only solution was to buy a copy of win 7 and just start fresh. so yeah im a little biased on the Apple vs PC thing but the way they treat you i will never talk bad about them.


----------



## Rekd (Jun 5, 2011)

user3977 said:


> funny thing everyone with a PC saying that mac's have less software. i have had a mac for the last 3 years and have no issues finding software for it. back in the day they had issues with software but now all mainstream software is made for both. we are a dual household, have pc's for the kids and getting ready to replace wifes 4yr old toshiba with a macbook. so i can speak both sides. while mac's might be more expensive up front there are a few advantages. about 6 months after getting my macbook the bezel around the screen started to separate a little. i took it to the local store and no hesitation they overnighted it to the repair facility and replaced the entire scree portion of the macbook. total time with out a laptop was 2 days. my wifes toshiba had HD issues a month after getting it, kept freezing up. well the only support they gave was over the phone and told me to restore from the HD. well i could not access the HD. my only solution was to buy a copy of win 7 and just start fresh. so yeah im a little biased on the Apple vs PC thing but the way they treat you i will never talk bad about them.



I've been using macs since the early 1990's. For imaging, video and surfing macs are great. 

If you want to do any actual _work _(take a look at CAD/CAM and MRP software) you'll want to go with a PC. Corporate America doesn't run on a mac, it runs on PCs. That's just the way it is. 

The mac fanbois will always tell you there's a work around to do whatever you need to do but like bubble-gum and bailing wire, you can only rig things so much before you start getting failures.

Not saying one way or another, just putting facts out there so the OP can make an informed decision.


----------



## user3977 (Jun 5, 2011)

odd, i use autocad for mac to draw up print for my woodworking. now that my student license is about to run out im just going to use sketchup. yes most of corporate america is still stuck on PC's but apple is slowly changing that. my wifes hospital she works at uses imac's at all the work stations. they even have a few ipads floating around testing for going paperless. a few of the big hospitals are already doing it and its starting to spread out to others. im not going to fight mac or pc but a lot of the old arguments are just not valid anymore. one of the biggest is that there are no viruses on the mac. that is not true, there are a few big ones out now but again. instead of apple standing back and letting someone take care of it they actually put out a patch to address the virus.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 5, 2011)

Rekd said:


> user3977 said:
> 
> 
> > funny thing everyone with a PC saying that mac's have less software. i have had a mac for the last 3 years and have no issues finding software for it. back in the day they had issues with software but now all mainstream software is made for both. we are a dual household, have pc's for the kids and getting ready to replace wifes 4yr old toshiba with a macbook. so i can speak both sides. while mac's might be more expensive up front there are a few advantages. about 6 months after getting my macbook the bezel around the screen started to separate a little. i took it to the local store and no hesitation they overnighted it to the repair facility and replaced the entire scree portion of the macbook. total time with out a laptop was 2 days. my wifes toshiba had HD issues a month after getting it, kept freezing up. well the only support they gave was over the phone and told me to restore from the HD. well i could not access the HD. my only solution was to buy a copy of win 7 and just start fresh. so yeah im a little biased on the Apple vs PC thing but the way they treat you i will never talk bad about them.
> ...



Autodesk - AutoCAD for Mac
TurboCAD
http://www.xtuple.com/node/156
Database Software | FileMaker  (far better than access)
Microsoft Office for Mac | Office For Mac
Quark (Leader in the publishing world)
Adobe

I do believe that we have figured out which turd it is that doesn't flush.


----------



## Rekd (Jun 5, 2011)

LoL @ Autocad. It was pretty cutting edge back in the days of Gibbs and Cadkey, but they've had a hard time keeping up with the leaders in CAD/CAM/CAE like Catia, Mastercam, Solidworks, NX, etc etc etc, where are the native apps for that? For the record, the original Gibbs, that ran only on macs, was far better than the window's version that replaced it, Virtual Gibbs.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 5, 2011)

Rekd said:


> ...just putting facts out there so...


 
Could those facts be somewhat distorted or biased?

I have been using Macs since the 80s when I worked on a project for the military doing exhibition slide shows. You know, 12 to 24 slide projectors type of shows. I just happened into a A/V show where someone was demonstrating a little bit of software that was making what we were doing a hundred times easier. Trust me, the military did not buy Macs just to please me. I had to make them see the benefits. The fact that no other machine could do the same was the clincher.

All that to say that the software thing is BS imho. Although I will not address the gaming side of the argument. I don't play games and wouldn't know. I have never had a problem finding software for my Macs to do what I wanted to do. I have known stores to run Mac systems for their POS and inventory and whatever else they do when it was said that Macs couldn't be used in that fashion... My wife's last paying job was as Vice President of Marketing for a software company and all of their products were Windows based. However, since we both tend to prefer young people to the old farts in the presidential and vice presidential suites, we spend much more off time with the designers and code writers and most of them had Macs at home. So, I eventually asked them why. I also asked them why the company didn't have a Mac version of their products.

The answers:
1/ I deal with Windows at work and don't feel like dealing with it at home...
2/ There is no market for it. Most corporations and the government have been so brainwashed by the Bill Gates machine that they can't think outside the Windows...

And before you call me a fanboy, please read my first post in this thread... I suggested the OP stick with Windows. Mostly because of how my wife was with computers. She had always used Windows in her corporate world and she had such a hell of a time understanding and getting around Macs that we've always had a Windows machine in the house for her. The funny thing is, though, that when she had a problem I was often the one to figure out how to fix it even though I can barely get around in that environment :lmao:


----------



## Rekd (Jun 5, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > ...just putting facts out there so...
> ...


 
No. Perhaps a refresher in reading and comprehension then a review of my posts is in order.  You see someone point out a fact about where mac's lack for software (CAD/CAM/CAE and MRP) and it's like someone flicked a menstrual switch in the mac world. RAWR!


----------



## Rekd (Jun 5, 2011)

Here, I see the confusion... I changed "considerably" to "somewhat" less options for programs.  



Rekd said:


> The bottom line: A mac is more expensive, it's like  not having a Manual Mode on your camera but Av and Tv modes work better,  by its default settings it is more protected than a PC and there are  less people trying to hack them.
> 
> It does all the same stuff a PC  does, but there are *somewhat *less options when it comes to  programs. If you haven't used one or the other it probably won't matter.  If you've used a PC (or mac) all your life it's going to be an awkward  switch, but you will get used to it.
> 
> So the bottom line, just  like with buying a camera, find out what features you want, then go play  touchy/feely with both and pick the one that works best for  _you_.



My other points are valid.

/Flamesuit_on/


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 5, 2011)

Rekd said:


> My other points are valid.
> 
> /Flamesuit_on/


 
Really?

You are so into your own idea of right and wrong that you mostly skipped over what I said. Do you realize that you would probably gain more Windows fan by shutting up?

And BTW, a Mac *IS* a PC.


----------



## Judobreaker (Jun 6, 2011)

Rekd said:


> LoL @ Autocad. It was pretty cutting edge back in the days of Gibbs and Cadkey, but they've had a hard time keeping up with the leaders in CAD/CAM/CAE like Catia, Mastercam, Solidworks, NX, etc etc etc, where are the native apps for that? For the record, the original Gibbs, that ran only on macs, was far better than the window's version that replaced it, Virtual Gibbs.


 
I'm going to have to agree with this one. 
Autocad is hugely outdated, and all the newer CAD/CAM software is designed for Windows only.
However, seeing as I do not use this kind of software outside of work I get along mighty fine with my Mac at home.
At work I'm stuck with Windows though. ^^


----------



## Garbz (Jun 6, 2011)

Judobreaker said:


> Autocad is hugely outdated, and all the newer CAD/CAM software is designed for Windows only.



Mac/PC debate aside this comment is ignorant to the use of the software. You're basically saying the same thing as 35mm with a kit zoom is outdated because we have medium format cameras with a maco. The reality is that AutoCAD is quite relevant and very widely used in many industries. It may be replaced for specific applications (give me Solidworks any day for designing 3D objects simply due to it's simulation abilities), but it is still the most relevant general purpose CAD tool on the market. 

I've watched my industry change from designing single line diagrams and process diagrams to modelling everything in databases which automatically generate drawings, and switch to special design packages too. The one thing they all have in common is that all the wonderful tools from companies like Intergraph have complimented it, push a button and the end result always ends up being a DXF or DWG, and on any designer's computer you'll still find a copy of AutoCAD.


----------



## Rekd (Jun 6, 2011)

Garbz said:


> Judobreaker said:
> 
> 
> > Autocad is hugely outdated, and all the newer CAD/CAM software is designed for Windows only.
> ...


 
I snorted. :lmao: 

Yeah, there are still companies that use Autocad. It's true. And there are still people using video tapes. But to say Autocad is the most relevant general purpose CAD tool on the market is just funny (and quite frankly made me laugh out loud). 

The entire world has moved well beyond Autocad. Just as the entire world has moved away from the 3-1/2" floppy disk. Just because there are a bunch of them scattered all over the world collecting dust doesn't mean they're 'the most relevant general purpose media storage tool on the market. 
_
it is still the most relevant general purpose CAD tool on the market.  _:thumbup: LoL.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2011)

Cloudwalker, while you are right a Mac is a PC, there is a distinction between the two designations. A Mac is a PC made by one maker -- Apple.  What can you call the other thing.....a Dell, an IBM, a this or a that? All the manufacturers names are lumped into one name -- PC. So if its made by Apple its a Mac and if it isnt its a PC.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Cloudwalker, while you are right a Mac is a PC, there is a distinction between the two designations. A Mac is a PC made by one maker -- Apple.  What can you call the other thing.....a Dell, an IBM, a this or a that? All the manufacturers names are lumped into one name -- PC. So if its made by Apple its a Mac and if it isnt its a PC.



Then what do you call my home built machine with OS X 10.5 on it.  I call it a Hachintosh.

Hardware is hardware. Don't fool yourself for a second. If Microsoft thought they could control the hardware market for Windows machines they would in a heartbeat.

I stick to my original suggestion to the op.  If interested in a Mac go give it a try and see if they like it.  If so great.  If not great. Either OS will do the job with a proper hardware setup.  My only fanboy concern in this whole thing is use what you like and works for you.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Jun 6, 2011)

Mac's are certainly more expensive, and as a result they are more polished machines.  One of the great benefits of owning a mac is how stable it is.  Since Apple only has to develop an OS catered to a limited set of hardware, the drivers built for them are more stable and reliable.  They are beautifully designed and the materials used to make them are top quality.  I'm in the market for a new computer, and I'd hate to NOT get a mac, the Dell XPS 15z is similar to a Macbook Pro, but you'll read in some reviews about poor build quality (e.g.  the frame flexes when you rest your hands on it.)  There are many little things that make Mac's wonderful, like the magsafe power adapter.  Trip over your power cable?  No it won't send your laptop flying across the table, it'll simply disconnect.

-GPR


----------



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2011)

Gryphonslair, whats your point? Id call your homebuilt a Mac clone. I wouldnt call it a PC clone. Even you call it a Hackintosh, rather than anything PC related. This difference in names is silly stuff. Your advice to the OP is sensible but not very practical. How can you go out and use a Mac to decide if its for you? Ive always been a Mac user and owned a couple of PCs because of the software that was only available for the PC. By comparison to Macs, PCs dont make sense to me. They look like a Mac but sure dont work like one. The downside I see with Macs are they are not supported very well at all. Box stores sell the machines but they usually have to be sent out for repairs and there arent a lot of those available. Of course Macs dont break down often. The other thing is the availability of software. Much more readily available for the PC than the Mac.


----------



## Rekd (Jun 6, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > My only fanboy concern in this whole thing is use what you like and works for you.
> ...


----------



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2011)

Is the price really that much higher? A fully loaded mac mini goes for $700. Of course you need a monitor and keyboard but so does a PC. Size wise its about the same as two pound of butter. Pretty compact and very reliable.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rekd said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Bynx said:
> ...


----------



## table1349 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Gryphonslair, whats your point? Id call your homebuilt a Mac clone. I wouldnt call it a PC clone. Even you call it a Hackintosh, rather than anything PC related. This difference in names is silly stuff. Your advice to the OP is sensible but not very practical. How can you go out and use a Mac to decide if its for you? Ive always been a Mac user and owned a couple of PCs because of the software that was only available for the PC. By comparison to Macs, PCs dont make sense to me. They look like a Mac but sure dont work like one. The downside I see with Macs are they are not supported very well at all. Box stores sell the machines but they usually have to be sent out for repairs and there arent a lot of those available. Of course Macs dont break down often. The other thing is the availability of software. Much more readily available for the PC than the Mac.


 
My point is my home built Hacintosh has a boot partition with Windows 7 on it and a boot partition with Linyx on it.  Is it a Mac, is it a PC or is it just a computer?  Hardware is Hardware these days.  Hell Apple is only using Intel processors in their machines.  

I would suggest that my advise in these times is actually pretty sensible.  The Windows 7 GUI and OS X GUI are very similar.  Hell you can ever get a free app for mac that has the Finder act like Explorer if you want.  10 years ago, or even 5-6 years ago I would have agreed that a few minutes playing with either machine would probably not be enough.  Now however, if you are at least smart enough to know where the "Any Key" is, you should be able to get the hang of the GUI pretty quickly and you will be able to tell if you like it or not and are willing to take the time to become comfortable with it.  The programs work the same anymore.  Gone are the days when graphic type programs had more functionality in the Mac OS than in Windows.  Same thing in the office/business types of software.  Word for Mac is as complete as Word for Windows, etc.  

My personal choice, as is yours is OS X for home use.  At work I have Windows on the machine provided.  I have programmed in Cobol and Fortran and worked in everything from Apple System 1.0 to present OS X, DOS, Windows 3.1 to present Windows 7 as well as NT, Unix, Linyx in various configurations, OS 2 from IBM and a couple that died before they were ever really born.  For home use for ME I want OS X.  I like it.  As a Unix based OS it is Stable and Useable.   But that is ME.  For someone else it is their preference.  There are only two real choices out there for the masses these days.  OS X and Windows. A little time taken to experience either that a user is not familiar with will only help them know what they will feel more comfortable in using.  Frankly, if they don't like it, they ain't gonna use it.   That is why I leave my Mac fanboy at home.  It aint about me when it comes to making the choice.  It is about the choice of the person spending them money.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Is the price really that much higher? A fully loaded mac mini goes for $700. Of course you need a monitor and keyboard but so does a PC. Size wise its about the same as two pound of butter. Pretty compact and very reliable.



They can be, depending on what you want. This it the configuration of a fully tricked out Power PC:


Two 2.93GHz 6-Core Intel Xeon &#8220;Westmere&#8221; (12 cores)
64GB (8x8GB)
Mac Pro RAID Card
512GB solid-state drive
2TB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb/s hard drive
2TB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb/s hard drive
2TB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb/s hard drive
Two ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB
Two 18x SuperDrives
Apple LED Cinema Display (27" flat panel)
Apple LED Cinema Display (27" flat panel)
Apple Magic Mouse + Magic Trackpad
Apple Keyboard with Numeric Keypad (English) & User's Guide
Quad-channel 4Gb Fibre Channel PCI Express card
Price Tag: $16,016.00 from Apple, but you get free shipping.    Full specs: http://www.apple.com/macpro/specs.html

And it screams just as fast with Windows 7 on it as well.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 7, 2011)

People here are talking Ford vs GM and you bring out Masaratti. I dont know who would pay $16,000 for a computer. It will be as obsolete as my $700 Mac Mini in just as fast a time. How much for the average home PC as opposed to the average Mac Mini ($700).
And I never disputed your common sense advice. As for your computer, well it isnt normal now is it? I mean how many out there have one like yours? For a brief time Apple allowed clones to be made, but pulled the rug out from that pretty quick.


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jun 7, 2011)

PC, i hate the mouse on the macs


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 7, 2011)

chaosrealm93 said:


> PC, i hate the mouse on the macs


 
:thumbup:

:lmao: So do I. I've been bitching at Mac for a while about it too. They keep sending me a new one about every 6 months. :lmao:

This is the most amazing thread. It seems it has managed to get Mac people arguing against each others. My fooking god...


----------



## usayit (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate mac mouses as well.....  I've been a mac user for quite a long while and the first thing that hits the trash are the mice.   Ergonomically a nightmare.

PS> I've managed to convince the IT folks at work to give me a Mac workstation.   I'm pretty sure I won't be able to pull that off again..


----------



## jdag (Jun 7, 2011)

Virtually any mouse will work on a Mac....getting a 3rd party mouse that suit you could be as little as a $15 fix.  And many mice that come with PCs are very very poor anyhow, so that should not be a deciding factor IMO.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont think its Mac users fighting amongst ourselves. Its just that no matter how much we like the Mac, there are still lots of things that it lacks. The mouse is a good one. Do you remember the bloody puck they came up with once? Then someone came out with a plastic shape for it to fit into so it felt more like a mouse. The new touch mouse is pretty good but for $70 its expensive. I have a cordless Macally and from using the scroll wheel my right pointing finger is permanently numb. I think Apple is Mac own worst enemy.


----------



## usayit (Jun 7, 2011)

jdag said:


> Virtually any mouse will work on a Mac....getting a 3rd party mouse that suit you could be as little as a $15 fix.  And many mice that come with PCs are very very poor anyhow, so that should not be a deciding factor IMO.


 
I think most people know that....

<< Kensington PilotMouse (most comfy I've found for a lefty) and Microsoft Natural keyboard


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jun 7, 2011)

being a gamer and a hobbyist photographer, i use a gaming mouse for my editing work. and being a gaming mouse, it has adjustable DPI settings.. helps a lot in fine editing. 

*not sure if PC periphs would work on macs (mainly drivers)


----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Is the price really that much higher? A fully loaded mac mini goes for $700. Of course you need a monitor and keyboard but so does a PC. Size wise its about the same as two pound of butter. Pretty compact and very reliable.



Actually, yes, Macs are way overpriced.  One of my bosses at work LOVES Mac's and started buying Macs for replacements as PC's were dying.  I went into his office one day and he had a $2800 Mac up on the screen.  I started talking with him a bit and I convinced him to let me build a PC instead of buying a $2800 Mac.  I got a faster Processor, i7 vs i5, 16GB of faster RAM instead of 8GB slower for the Mac, an 128GB SSD and a 500GB Sata3 data Disc vs the 500GB Sata2 disc, an 800 watt PS vs the 700 for the Mac, GTX570 video card vs the GTS460 in the Mac, plus a whole bunch of other stuff and I saved him $1100 on just the purchase price.  I charged him $300 for the build, install of ALL software, updates etc etc.  He still came out $800 cheaper and with MUCH better hardware.  So, the answer is, Yes Macs are much more expensive.


----------



## jdag (Jun 7, 2011)

usayit said:


> jdag said:
> 
> 
> > Virtually any mouse will work on a Mac....getting a 3rd party mouse that suit you could be as little as a $15 fix.  And many mice that come with PCs are very very poor anyhow, so that should not be a deciding factor IMO.
> ...



I know...I was simply stating it because there were a couple of comments about the mouse, and it is a paltry issue relative to the cost of a computer in general.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bynx said:


> People here are talking Ford vs GM and you bring out Masaratti. I dont know who would pay $16,000 for a computer. It will be as obsolete as my $700 Mac Mini in just as fast a time. How much for the average home PC as opposed to the average Mac Mini ($700).
> And I never disputed your common sense advice. As for your computer, well it isnt normal now is it? I mean how many out there have one like yours? For a brief time Apple allowed clones to be made, but pulled the rug out from that pretty quick.


 
My two main machines are my 27" iMac and my 17" MBP.  The Hackintosh was for fun and to have something to shall we say experiment on in different operating systems.  

As for the Masaratti, that ain't nothing. That price would maybe buy the monitor at Pixar or Lucasfilm for one station.  Besides, you asked if they can really be that expensive.  They can be, why the average person needs that much power I don't know.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I dont think its Mac users fighting amongst ourselves. Its just that no matter how much we like the Mac, there are still lots of things that it lacks. The mouse is a good one. Do you remember the bloody puck they came up with once? Then someone came out with a plastic shape for it to fit into so it felt more like a mouse. The new touch mouse is pretty good but for $70 its expensive. I have a cordless Macally and from using the scroll wheel my right pointing finger is permanently numb. I think Apple is Mac own worst enemy.


 
Go give the magic track pad a try.  Still $70.00 but so outshines a mouse or ball. Even the magic mouse.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 8, 2011)

Rekd said:


> The entire world has moved well beyond Autocad. Just as the entire world has moved away from the 3-1/2" floppy disk.



Meh, haters gonna hate I guess. Personally I'm looking forward to getting the 2012 update as soon as it's finished going through the vetting process at my work.

For the record I have worked for 2 companies in the top 5 of the Fortune list, and both have AutoCAD as part of the standard software suite for engineers and drafting. Sales of AutoCAD for the engineering teams in these companies alone would dwarf the sales of floppy drives world wide, and we're not the only one that uses them. But you clearly know better so I'll just be quiet


----------



## usayit (Jun 8, 2011)

<< Just me thinking out loud

The whole Hackintosh versus Mac debate reminds me of discussions on the automotive groups;  in particular Jeeps

"Which is better?  Building a Jeep or Buying one?"

Although I am in the camp that  believes "Jeeps are Built not Bought", I am in complete understanding that not everyone wants to build one.  (Me particularly have higher priorities than a built Jeep.. as much as I would like to)  Therefore, I also agree that a comparison between the two is an apples to oranges comparison.

Agree or disagree with the above... I am not intending to discuss.  Its just how I feel.


----------



## usayit (Jun 8, 2011)

A little OT

I was trained in AutoCAD back when it was still command line driven (graphical drawing area) running on top of DOS as a summer job in High School.   I recall the machine was fairly expensive since it had a special graphics card and a separate math-coprocessor.   By the time I entered College, they were teaching Microstation and the professor was convinced that AutoCAD would eventually take a back seat to it.     I haven't had a job that required CAD since then....

So I'm curious, was my professor right?  Or has AutoCAD still remains the dominant market share.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 8, 2011)

As far as I know AutoCAD still has the lion's share of CAD.  Microstation got backdoored into a lot of companies because of some fast swindling by some pretty smart people.  Some government people wanted to make some money so they talked quite a few of the state's DOT's into getting and using Microstation because it was significantly cheaper than Autocad.  However, they have paid through the nose retraining people to use such crapware.  So, due to the DOT's using MyCrustation a lot of survey and civil engineering firms had to buy it as well.  Our company uses both and everyone, down the last person, prefers AutCAD over Microstation.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2011)

usayit said:


> << Just me thinking out loud
> 
> The whole Hackintosh versus Mac debate reminds me of discussions on the automotive groups;  in particular Jeeps
> 
> ...



 You can't build a Jeep.  You can modify a Jeep or you can fabricate portions and have it run with a Jeep engine, transmission, differential etc.  I challenge you however order every individual part of a Jeep and build it.  You know, it could be fun, for the first year or two of building. :lmao:

My point was and still is hardware is hardware.  The differences are in the OS.  And yes, you can modify a Mac just like you can a Windows machine.  May not be quite as easy sometimes, but it can be done if you have rudimentary skills.  If you can rebuild a carburetor, you can work on any Mac.  Maybe that is the problem these day.  The young people of today don't know what a carburetor is much less have the skills to rebuild one.  :lmao:  Click and Clack we need you.


----------



## usayit (Jun 8, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You can't build a Jeep.  You can modify a Jeep or you can fabricate portions and have it run with a Jeep engine, transmission, differential etc.  I challenge you however order every individual part of a Jeep and build it.  You know, it could be fun, for the first year or two of building. :lmao:



Actually you van build an entire Jeep from ordered parts.  I know a few who have... starting with a chasis that was powered coated and a fiberglass body.  All arrived via fedex, ups, and usps trucks.

Not everyone wants to build...


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2011)

usayit said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't build a Jeep.  You can modify a Jeep or you can fabricate portions and have it run with a Jeep engine, transmission, differential etc.  I challenge you however order every individual part of a Jeep and build it.  You know, it could be fun, for the first year or two of building. :lmao:
> ...



All the Jeep guys around here buy the one they want to customize and  then start their shopping/spending/building spree. I know, two of the  guys I work with are Jeep off roaders.  I never understood them.  They  buy these vehicles, spend big bucks on them to build them exactly how they want them, then trailer them to where  they want to off road.  If it can off road, isn't it capable of driving  ON ROADS??? :lmao:


----------



## usayit (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeh.. its pretty funny...   I've seen it too..     What I find even MORE amusing... yuppies driving jeeps with HUGE gas sucking tires used for commuting and groceries.

When I graduated, I managed to buy a bone stock 4 banger YJ.... it was fairly off road capable.   My buddies required only one thing to head out with them.  Tow hooks... so I bought front and rear tow hooks and they would just drag me along whenever I got stuck.  It was all I could afford at that time.  Its all fun... I MISS IT.   Now I think about it... it was nice that they didn't just leave me out there.

Depending on area, some don't want to build/customize according to local laws.  So they trailer them.  It all depends on how strict the laws were.   I recall one local area had a restriction on bead locking rims which means having to trailer in 4 large tires anyways.  ALSO, some will run really low gearing... which essentially means running @ redline just to hit 45 miles per hour.   Often this was a work around if you didn't have a big enough engine to turn the large tires.   One other I recall had a v8 conversion but the drive train was older than the body/chassis it was swapped into... again.. you can't get it registered like that.  There are a few other reasons I'm sure... but I'm an ok mechanic not the best.. .


oh btw..

http://www.quadratec.com/products/56011_05D_T.htm

Even easier now by ordering online...


----------



## usayit (Jun 8, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> MyCrustation



LOL


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2011)

usayit said:


> Yeh.. its pretty funny...   I've seen it too..     What I find even MORE amusing... yuppies driving jeeps with HUGE gas sucking tires used for commuting and groceries.
> 
> When I graduated, I managed to buy a bone stock 4 banger YJ.... it was fairly off road capable.   My buddies required only one thing to head out with them.  Tow hooks... so I bought front and rear tow hooks and they would just drag me along whenever I got stuck.  It was all I could afford at that time.  Its all fun... I MISS IT.   Now I think about it... it was nice that they didn't just leave me out there.
> 
> Depending on area, some don't want to build/customize according to local laws.  So they trailer them.  It all depends on how strict the laws were.   I recall one local area had a restriction on bead locking rims.   ALSO, some will run really tall gearing... which essentially means running @ redline just to hit 45 miles per hour.  There are a few other reasons I'm sure... but I'm a good mechanic not the best.


 
The best Jeep i have ever been in, never owned one, but the best one I was ever in was a stock 1947 Willys Jeep.  That was a JEEP.  

What was so funny to me about these two.  Last month they took a week trip to Colorado together to go off roading.   They left the wives and kids at home.  Just the two of them.  The ended up taking 4 vehicles and two trailers between the two of them.  Two Pickup trucks to pull two trailers each carrying their Jeeps.   Now I ask you.  Do two people who go together to off road really each need their own Jeep?  Plus the two pickup trucks and trailers.  Both of their Jeeps are street legal.  At least here in Kansas.  Sorry, I just don't get it.


----------



## usayit (Jun 8, 2011)

LOL....  That's funny.... 

To bring it back to photography....   Do you ever wonder about those people that wear a backpack full of equipment to places like disneyland?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2011)

usayit said:


> LOL....  That's funny....
> 
> To bring it back to photography....   Do you ever wonder about those people that wear a backpack full of equipment to places like disneyland?


 
There are two kinds in my experience.  Those that don't have kids so their backpack full of gear is their substitute child or those that have kids and they think that they are the best children on the planet. This is the perfect example of those kinds of parents:


----------



## Rekd (Jun 8, 2011)

usayit said:


> Building a Jeep or Buying one?"


 


gryphonslair99 said:


> You can't build a Jeep.


 


usayit said:


> Actually you van build an entire Jeep


 


gryphonslair99 said:


> All the Jeep guys around here


 


usayit said:


> yuppies driving jeeps


 


gryphonslair99 said:


> The best Jeep i have ever been in



LoL. Jeeps > Mac vs PC


----------



## Gweebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Rekd said:


> This is one of those topics that's like a turd that won't flush. Canon or Nikon? Chevy or Ford? PC or Mac?
> 
> The bottom line: A mac is more expensive, it's like not having a Manual Mode on your camera but Av and Tv modes work better, by its default settings it is more protected than a PC and there are less people trying to hack them.
> 
> ...



Couldn't put it better!!!


----------



## Rekd (Jun 9, 2011)

Gweebs said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of those topics that's like a turd that won't flush. Canon or Nikon? Chevy or Ford? PC or Mac?
> ...


 
Thanks, but there are some fanboys here that attacked me because I talked bad about their beloved mac. Even though it was the truth, they still got all butt hurt. Kind of like liberals when they get smacked in the face with facts. :lmao:


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rekd said:


> Gweebs said:
> 
> 
> > Rekd said:
> ...


 
Naw we Mac folk don't care when someone talks bad about our machines.  We have generally used both and made our choice due to experience.  We just don't like the Micrsoft sheep bleating out things they want to believe is true. 

Do Mac machines cost more than some home built machine or one of the multitude of low end windows machines.  Sure. 

But I just priced a Dell studio XPS 9100 with specs as close as possible to my Mac desktop. (None of the specs exceeded my machine)  Price = $2277.99.  That is with a 24" monitor instead of the 27" monitor mine has at $2399.00 for my system.  But then mine came with a Bluetooth keyboard and magic mouse instead of the basic little wired things that most companies have as standard hardware.

As for programs.  I can run any program you can since I have Windows 7 on it as well as OS X.  I can actually run more programs. Since I can work in either environment or in both side by side. Just depends on how I choose to boot up.

As a typical Mac user my first post and subsequent ones suggested that the OP go and try them out cause hardware is hardware. It comes down to which OS they want to use.


I did think that I would pass this along though since I have a feeling you will need it: 

Amazon.com: Boudreaux&#39;s Butt Paste 16 oz. Jar: Health & Personal Care
:lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 9, 2011)

Rekd said:


> Kind of like liberals when they get smacked in the face with facts. :lmao:


 
I'm a liberal, what facts are you talking about? And why is this a discussion about politics?


----------



## msuggs (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure about the comment that one is much cheaper. I find both to be comparable for equal features. Sure you can get an off brand PC for cheap, but you get (or don't get) what you pay for.

And no, all hardware is not the same.

I've heard Mac's have been notable for image work in the profesisonal world (movies, advertising, etc). PC's more in the business world. We use them at work.

Bottom line, PLEASE try them both out. Your choice will then become clear. If you look at Macs, try to go an Apple Store, not those morons at Best Buy. As for PC hardware, dosn't matter where you look.


----------



## usayit (Jun 9, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of like liberals when they get smacked in the face with facts. :lmao:
> ...


 
Why do people use the term Liberal when they have no clue what it means?     (Kinda like idiots who can't tell the difference between socialists and communists)


----------

